

Your idea is worthless - jkreeftmeijer
http://www.80beans.com/nl/blog/2011/03/23/your-idea-is-worthless

======
dot
While it's probably true, this horse has been beaten to death many times over.

Best part:

Every time you tell someone your idea they will voice their opinion. That's
great, because it allows you to keep sharpening your idea based on the
opinions of real people instead of the voice in your head.

